# Sony Vaio VGN-NW250FW Drivers problem



## markenstein (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi Guys,
i recently installed windows 7 32bit ultimate version released on September 2010 on my Sony Vaio VGN-NW250F/W laptop and i have a huge problem concerning the drivers,
when i bought the laptop it had the windows 7-64Bit Home edition installed on it and i didn't changed the windows, but now i installed windows 7-32bit Ultimate edition i realized that people from Sony eSupport do not have drivers for Windows 32bit and they only created / provide "Windows 7 64bit Home edition" drivers which are not compatible with any other type of windows,
i tried to talk to their Tech-Support and they said that they cannot provide me with any drivers even if i paid 200$ for the fresh license of windows 7 ultimate 32bit.
so my request is:
- I have updated the windows and it installed most of my drivers but i still have problems with:
1. unknow device in my device manager.
2. My card-reader doesn't work properly.
3. My Fn button's such as volume + display brightness & etc doesn't work
can anyone please provide me with any drivers that might be compatible with my laptop + windows 7-32bit ultimate edition installed?

Thanks alot!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

why have you changed the operating system



> even if i paid 200$ for the fresh license of windows 7 ultimate 32bi


the 32bit is this a genuine version

Windows Validation
Please run the MGA Diagnostic Tool and post back the report it creates:
Download *MGADiag* to your desktop.
Double-click on MGADiag.exe to launch the program
Click "Continue"
Ensure that the "Windows" tab is selected (it should be by default).
Click the "Copy" button to copy the MGA Diagnostic Report to the Windows clipboard.
Paste the MGA Diagnostic Report back here in your next reply.


----------



## markenstein (Dec 12, 2010)

Diagnostic Report (1.9.0027.0):
-----------------------------------------
Windows Validation Data-->

Validation Code: 0
Cached Online Validation Code: N/A, hr = 0xc004f012
Windows Product Key: *****-*****-X92GV-V7DCV-P4K27
Windows Product Key Hash: aU2z1/fnhnLHmhBm699qYZT2E6s=
Windows Product ID: 00426-OEM-8992662-00400
Windows Product ID Type: 2
Windows License Type: OEM SLP
Windows OS version: 6.1.7600.2.00010100.0.0.001
ID: {23C96A84-7F94-4A77-BB16-A3682960C8A7}(1)
Is Admin: Yes
TestCab: 0x0
LegitcheckControl ActiveX: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Product Name: Windows 7 Ultimate
Architecture: 0x00000000
Build lab: 7600.win7_gdr.091207-1941
TTS Error: 
Validation Diagnostic: 
Resolution Status: N/A

Vista WgaER Data-->
ThreatID(s): N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

Windows XP Notifications Data-->
Cached Result: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
File Exists: No
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
WgaTray.exe Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
WgaLogon.dll Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

OGA Notifications Data-->
Cached Result: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGAExec.exe Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGAAddin.dll Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

OGA Data-->
Office Status: 109 N/A
OGA Version: N/A, 0x80070002
Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Office Diagnostics: 025D1FF3-364-80041010_025D1FF3-229-80041010_025D1FF3-230-1_025D1FF3-517-80040154_025D1FF3-237-80040154_025D1FF3-238-2_025D1FF3-244-80070002_025D1FF3-258-3

Browser Data-->
Proxy settings: N/A
User Agent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 8.0; Win32)
Default Browser: C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox 4.0 Beta 7\firefox.exe
Download signed ActiveX controls: Prompt
Download unsigned ActiveX controls: Disabled
Run ActiveX controls and plug-ins: Allowed
Initialize and script ActiveX controls not marked as safe: Disabled
Allow scripting of Internet Explorer Webbrowser control: Disabled
Active scripting: Allowed
Script ActiveX controls marked as safe for scripting: Allowed

File Scan Data-->
File Mismatch: C:\Windows\system32\wat\watadminsvc.exe[Hr = 0x80070003]
File Mismatch: C:\Windows\system32\wat\npwatweb.dll[Hr = 0x80070003]
File Mismatch: C:\Windows\system32\wat\watux.exe[Hr = 0x80070003]
File Mismatch: C:\Windows\system32\wat\watweb.dll[Hr = 0x80070003]

Other data-->
Office Details: <GenuineResults><MachineData><UGUID>{23C96A84-7F94-4A77-BB16-A3682960C8A7}</UGUID><Version>1.9.0027.0</Version><OS>6.1.7600.2.00010100.0.0.001</OS><Architecture>x32</Architecture><PKey>*****-*****-*****-*****-P4K27</PKey><PID>00426-OEM-8992662-00400</PID><PIDType>2</PIDType><SID>S-1-5-21-2204449384-1019806888-562506301</SID><SYSTEM><Manufacturer>Sony Corporation</Manufacturer><Model>VGN-NW250F</Model></SYSTEM><BIOS><Manufacturer>American Megatrends Inc.</Manufacturer><Version>R1120Y4</Version><SMBIOSVersion major="2" minor="4"/><Date>20090820000000.000000+000</Date></BIOS><HWID>26B93607018400F8</HWID><UserLCID>0418</UserLCID><SystemLCID>0409</SystemLCID><TimeZone>GTB Standard Time(GMT+02:00)</TimeZone><iJoin>0</iJoin><SBID><stat>3</stat><msppid></msppid><name></name><model></model></SBID><OEM><OEMID>DELL </OEMID><OEMTableID>QA09 </OEMTableID></OEM><GANotification/></MachineData><Software><Office><Result>109</Result><Products/><Applications/></Office></Software></GenuineResults>

Spsys.log Content: 0x80070002

Licensing Data-->
Software licensing service version: 6.1.7600.16385

Name: Windows(R) 7, Ultimate edition
Description: Windows Operating System - Windows(R) 7, OEM_SLP channel
Activation ID: 7cfd4696-69a9-4af7-af36-ff3d12b6b6c8
Application ID: 55c92734-d682-4d71-983e-d6ec3f16059f
Extended PID: 00426-00178-926-600400-02-1048-7600.0000-3462010
Installation ID: 001402890443722171742302667661138220625001542920466286
Processor Certificate URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88338
Machine Certificate URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88339
Use License URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88341
Product Key Certificate URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88340
Partial Product Key: P4K27
License Status: Licensed
Remaining Windows rearm count: 2
Trusted time: 12.12.2010 14:08:13

Windows Activation Technologies-->
HrOffline: 0x00000000
HrOnline: N/A
HealthStatus: 0x0000000000000000
Event Time Stamp: N/A
ActiveX: Not Registered - 0x80040154
Admin Service: Not Registered - 0x80040154
HealthStatus Bitmask Output:

HWID Data-->
HWID Hash Current: MAAAAAEAAgABAAEAAAACAAAAAgABAAEAeqhekXB1MsF6f0ggfFhwzM5HYIe+NkbK

OEM Activation 1.0 Data-->
N/A

OEM Activation 2.0 Data-->
BIOS valid for OA 2.0: yes
Windows marker version: 0x20001
OEMID and OEMTableID Consistent: yes
BIOS Information: 
ACPI Table Name OEMID Value OEMTableID Value
APIC Sony VAIO
FACP Sony VAIO
HPET Sony VAIO
MCFG Sony VAIO
SLIC DELL QA09 
SSDT Sony VAIO
SSDT Sony VAIO


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

we are missing the line 
Windows Validation Data-->
*Validation Status: Genuine*
Validation Code: 0

But why have you changed the software - do you have something very specific you need 32Bit for ?


----------



## markenstein (Dec 12, 2010)

well i had blue-screen issue's with my windows 7 Home edition 64bit's and i couldn't basically run all the games and software's i was looking for, i had one single partition C:\ and i decided to install a better version of windows in order to solve the "Physical dumping memory blue screen error" and also create more partition's for the windows + run the 32bit version so i can make it more accessible for the games & software that i was looking for.
and i also heard that windows 7 Ultimate 32bit run's better on my configuration than the 64bit.
those are simply the main reasons that i switched from 64->32bit.
now do you think is it possible for me to find out some compatible driver's!?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

This is for a different PC - but is supposed to support the 
*Ricoh® SD CPRM Memory Card Reader/Writer Driver Win7 32-bit *It may not work 
http://www.netbookfiles.com/5212/do...y-card-reader-writer-driver-win7-32-bit-3104/


----------



## markenstein (Dec 12, 2010)

well i solved the issue with card-reader driver, now i've got problems with the drivers for :
- Home base device
- Fn buttons'.
that would be the only problem left 
but thanks again for the driver mate


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i dont know what the Home Base Device is 
possibly this may help

right click on the device
Properties
Click on the Details Tab
Under Property - drop down 
Select hardware ids
Right click and select all.
Then right click again and select copy.
Copy and paste that here.

The Hardware ID's. VEN & DEV. Look them up here. Learned that trick from some Yellow Dog around here.
http://www.pcidatabase.com/

you need the Sony FN Key utility a couple of files - BUT i cant find any listed on the site - yet - see here
http://www.daniweb.com/forums/thread25715.html


----------



## markenstein (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks alot mate, 
tried to do what exactly was posted on daniweb site that you gave me but unfortunately no luck,
but still i appreciate the effort to help! 
thank you again, i guess after all i have to forget about the Fn key's working properly the way it looks to me.

please don't hesitate if you find any detour to this matter


----------



## markenstein (Dec 12, 2010)

as for the "Home base device" here's the detail you asked for:
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0592&SUBSYS_906B104D&REV_12
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0592&SUBSYS_906B104D
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0592&CC_088000
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0592&CC_0880

Thank you very much again for your help bro,
i really appreciate it!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

thats part of the card reader - so, as you say its working all ok - i would not worry about it 
http://www.pcidatabase.com/vendor_details.php?id=1648


----------



## markenstein (Dec 12, 2010)

Wow,
Thank you so much mate, just installed the driver and it worked it was actually a part of my card-reader,
now besides the "Fn key's and mouse scroll"everything work's just fine!!!

Thank you so much & maybe you can help me with the drivers for the Fn key + mouse scroll,
thanks alot!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> Thank you so much & maybe you can help me with the drivers for the Fn key + mouse scroll,


Yes been trying to find those - 2 files are used on the sony - but not much luck so far


----------



## markenstein (Dec 12, 2010)

I also tried to install some files that are used by other model's in the same VGN series but no luck either.
there were also some power management drivers by sony which would show you the battery life, even those won't be installed on my laptop, i tried another program and it gave me some battery error and i was forced to remove the battery and set system on hibernate, so i had to re-install the whole windows just to get it fixed again, this is so annoying, i really don't understand their policy of putting people to go through so many trouble just because they are too lazy to create drivers for their products...


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

not lazy just a cost decision - I assume they had no intention of releasing 32bit windows 7

I had the Fkeys stop on my laptop and had to re-install a couple of files - but cant find them 
mine is a VGN-FW31M - UK Running Vista 32Bit - so Vista drivers may work


----------



## markenstein (Dec 12, 2010)

This is very frustrating mate, i cannot understand their policy but one thing is for sure, this is the last time i'm buying a laptop before i check to see if i can find drivers for all kind of windows or at least more than one single version...very frustrating...i will try installing the model you said, let's see what comes out of it 
hopefuly not smoke!!! )


----------

